# تساؤلات ضرورية جداً في صناعة الشامبو



## سراج الدين عابد (23 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله كل خير على هذا المنتدى المميز
هذه أول مشاركة لي معكم 
و اعذروني لأني بدأتها مباشرة بالأسئلة
لكني في الحقيقة محتار و بحاجة للإجابات السريعة من فضلكم

ما مهمة الغليسيرين في الشامبو
هل عملية التسخين ضرورية
ماهي المادة المزيلة للتشابك هل هي نفسها المادة المفرغة للشحنة (الاسم العلمي والتجاري)
ماهي مادة البلسم و هل يمكن الاستغناء عنها للشعر (السبل)أقصد الأملس جداً
هل من الضروري تعديل قلوية التكسابون
في حال سبب الشامبو تشكل قشرة مالسبب و ما الحل
ماهي المادة المضافة للشامبو مضاد القشرة(الاسم العلمي والتجاري) هل يفيد الأسيد ساليسيليك لهذا الغرض
..........
أثقلت و أكثرت عليكم الأسئلة 
و كل أملي أجد عندكم الحلول 

و لكم تحياتي و جزيل شكري و امتناني


----------



## سراج الدين عابد (27 ديسمبر 2009)

كان أملي كبير .......

و كنت متوقع منكم الإجابة .....و لو على بعض الأسئلة ....... 

صار عمر الموضوع 4 أيام ..........وصار بالصفحة الثالثة ............. و يمكن انتسى..!!!

لاجواب ولاااااااااااااحتى رد

على كل الغاية من الغليسيرين هو المحافظة على نعومة و رطوبة الشعر هذا ما توصلت إليه..؟؟؟؟

هل لي بالباقي...............أتأمل من أهل الخبرة النجدة


----------



## fadiza17 (28 ديسمبر 2009)

اخي سراج 

ما مهمة الغليسيرين في الشامبو ( النعومة والترطيب)
هل عملية التسخين ضرورية ( لا ولكنها تساعد على زوبان التكسابون)
ماهي المادة المزيلة للتشابك هل هي نفسها المادة المفرغة للشحنة (الاسم العلمي والتجاري) ؟؟؟؟؟xxxxx
ماهي مادة البلسم و هل يمكن الاستغناء عنها للشعر (السبل)أقصد الأملس جداً ( نعم)
هل من الضروري تعديل قلوية التكسابون (لا)
في حال سبب الشامبو تشكل قشرة مالسبب و ما الحل ؟؟؟؟؟؟ غير مفهوم
ماهي المادة المضافة للشامبو مضاد القشرة(الاسم العلمي والتجاري) هل يفيد الأسيد ساليسيليك لهذا الغرض ؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## fadiza17 (28 ديسمبر 2009)

اخي هذا كل ما اعرفة عن الشامبو وياريت احد من الاخوة يفصل لنا صناعة الشامبو
وبالتوفيق


----------



## سراج الدين عابد (30 ديسمبر 2009)

أخي fadiza
لك خالص شكري على ردك و تجاوبك مع الموضوع

بصراحة وجدت العديد من المواضيع التي تصف صناعة الشامبو مكونات وطريقة

لكن لم أحصل على إجابات على تساؤلاتي

و كان العشم بأهل الخبرة في هذا المنتدى أن يتجاوبوا معي ...(مع أني أعلم أن الموضوع مكرر)

أصنع الشامبو للعائلة من 10 سنوات ... (التركيبة العادية من محلات بيع المواد الكيميائية) وهي ممتازة
لكن بحكم دراستي الكيمياء التطبيقية أردت أن أعرف سبب الحاجة لكل مادة 
و كيف أغير مواصفات الخلطة لتناسب مختلف أنواع الشعر

صنعت خلطة عادية لبعض الأصدقاء فمنهم قال أنه بالعادة عندهم قشرة و عند استعمالهم للخلطتي عادت من جديد
و منهم قال انها سببت لهم تشابك (عند السيدات)
هذا دعاني للبحث عن حلول و عن إضافات تفيد لهذه العقبات التي واجهتني

لذلك أنا محتاج لرد الخبراء 

أفيدوني أفادكم الله


----------



## الفتىالنبيل (31 ديسمبر 2009)

سراج الدين عابد قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> جزاكم الله كل خير على هذا المنتدى المميز
> هذه أول مشاركة لي معكم
> و اعذروني لأني بدأتها مباشرة بالأسئلة
> ...


 يا اخي العزيز
-الطريقة الساخنة 
تلزم هذه الطريقة عندما يكون الجو بارداً أو في حالة عدم وجود ملح الطعام في تركيبة الشامبو ولكن يصنع على البارد
المعروف ان الحرارة تزيد التفاعل الكيميائي بشكل عام 
المادة المزيلة للتشابك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
يمكن الاستغناء عن البلسم
الرقم الهيدروجيني ما بين (5-8)درجات لمحلول تركيزه 10% عند درجة حرارة 25م 
إذا كانت درجة الحموضة أكثر من 8 فيتم تعديل درجة الحموضة باضافة كمية قليلة من حامض الستريك "ملح الليمون المذاب في الماء "
 يضاف مواد خاصة تعمل على إزالة القشرة من الشعر عن طريق القضاء على الفطريات المسببة للقشرة ومن هذه المواد 
- حامض السلسليك بنسبة (1-3)%
- أحادي إيثانول أمين mea (1-3)%
- ثيون هيدروكسي بيربدين (1-3) %
- سلينيوم سلفايد (1-3) %
-


----------



## Alaa Mashharawi (1 يناير 2010)

تعتبر صناعة الشامبو من الصناعات المتخصصة حيث بداية يلزم تحديد الهدف اي تحديد الانواع المراد تصنيعها ومعرفة المواصفات القياسية للبلد ذلك امر ضروري لان كل دولة لها مواصفات خاصة بها توضع تبعا للظروف الجوية ومتطلبات السوق والذوق وانا مستعد للمساعدة مع شكري


----------



## سراج الدين عابد (1 يناير 2010)

لكم جزيل الشكر ياإخوان

ضمن الدروس العملية في الجامعة ذكر : 
أنه يضاف للشامبو كمادة مفرغة للشحنة (الكهرباء الساكنة) غالبا استر حمض الفوسفور؟هذا السؤال فضول لمزيد من المعرفة........

على كل الأحوال استخدم في الشامبو كبلسم (بولي كواترنيوم 7)


----------



## مع تحياتى (7 يناير 2010)

الاخ السائل اود ان اوجه لك سؤال و ارجو منك الاجابة
انا عايزة اصنع شامبو فيه اقل نسبة كيماويات و يحتوى على زيوت و خلاصات الاعشاب فهل اطمع فى مساعدتك
مع العلم انى اشترى شامبو بهذة المواصفات و هو اكثر من رائع و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سراج الدين عابد (8 يناير 2010)

أختي السائلة أهلا و سهلا بك
أنا أدرك وأقدر جدا جدا فوائد الزيوت و الأعشاب الطبيعية للصحة والبشرة والشعر
وبصراحة ليس عندي خبرة بنسب و مقادير هذه الإضافات .........

و لكن برأيي في صناعة الشامبو .....
مهما كانت الفائدة المرجوة من الشامبو 
و مهما كانت المواد المضافة إليه.... السؤال المهم ...؟؟؟؟
ما هي مدة بقاء الشامبو على الشعر ؟؟؟
على أقصى الاحتمالات يبقى 2--3----4 دقيقة
ماهي نسبة المركبات الصحية المضافة؟؟؟
على أقصى الاحتمالات 3--4----5%
كل هذا لايكفي لتنالي الفائدة المأمولة منه 
المهم أن تحصلي على شامبو لطيف ذو تركيبة متوازنة (متعادل) يناسب طبيعة الشعر(جاف دهني .........)
يؤدي وظيفته الأساسية وهي التنظيف .......... التنظيف فقط
أما تغذية الشعر ........... فتحصلي عليها من :
الغذاء الصحي المتكامل
حمامات الزيوت الطبيعية (الزيتون- السمسم---) و الغسل بخلاصات الأعشاب (البابونج--)
تخفيف المعاملات الضارة بالشعر (الصبغة والسيشوارو.........)

و اخيرا ..........
تابعت في كثير من البرامج أن نسبة الفائدة الناتجة عن أفضل المستحضرات لاتزيد عن أسوأها إلا بمقدار 2-3 %

هذا رأيي وليس إلا...


----------



## سراج الدين عابد (13 يناير 2010)

أصنع شامبو ممتاز وهو أبسط مايمكن لخلطة الشامبو أن تكون
وهو ممتاز للعائلة ونستخدمه منذ عشر سنوات 
لكنه بدون إضافات طبيعية

500 غ تكسابون
150 غ كمبرلان
150 بيتائين
50 غليسيرين
50 غ بلسم (بولي كواترنيوم)
100 غ ملح طعام (غير ميود)
20غ بنزوات الصوديوم
4 ليتر ماء

للشعر الجاف أزيد 50غ بلسم + 50 غ غليسيرين
وكمضاد للقشرة أضيف 50غ أسيد ساليسيليك

يمكن إضافة 50غ مادة راصفة 
و لكنها مادة لإضفاء الجمالية للمنتج ليس إلا و يمكن الاستغناء عنها
لكن في هذه الحال تنقص لزوجة الشامبو
أزيد في هذه الحالة الماء شيئا فشيئا بحدود 1/2-1 ليتر 
فلاحظت عودة اللزوجة بشكل جيد

أرجو من أهل الخبرة إبداء الرأي فيما سبق
مشكورين غيرمأمورين


----------



## سراج الدين عابد (25 يناير 2010)

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله


----------



## rodius (2 فبراير 2010)

شكرا لك يا سراج


----------



## العجمىى (11 مارس 2010)

سراج تعب ارجوا ان تساعدوه والله لو عارف حاجة فالشامبو مكنتش اتاخرت عليك ربنا يوفقك الا انا حعملوا حارجعك لصفحة الاولى


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (11 مارس 2010)

الاخوة الكرام يوجد هنا بالملتقى ملف قد وضعه احد الاخوة عليه 3000 تركيبة تخص مستحضرات التجميل والعناية الشخصية قد مررت به واتا اتصفح من فترة ولم اكن مهتما بهذا الموضوع ولا اتذكر رقم الصفحة الموجود بها


----------



## صباح ابو العز (10 فبراير 2011)

شكرآ جزيلآ


----------



## wael_QWE (7 أكتوبر 2014)

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------

